# Anyone here tried babyfood?



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

hey guys, i was wondering if babyfood would work because it's easier to digest?thanks all


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It isn't more digestible than any other cooked food. Just doesn't need to be chewed. If you chew up cooked food well it should be the same when it gets to the stomach and beyond.Babies do fine if you take normal food and puree it, it doesn't have to be something different from adult food.Cooked food does tend to be easier on IBSers system, there are certain food components (like sorbitol) that cause gas but get broken down when heated.The only other advantage to prepared baby food compared to other prepared food is there tend to be fewer ingredients so easier to avoid things that might be triggers for you.


----------



## runningfromtheruns (Jun 23, 2003)

I use baby food fairly frequently when having an episode. I don't know that it is easier to digest, but I find, that if I am going to have bad diarrhea, I want it to be as easy to pass as possible. So, when having an episode I tend to stick to things like yogurt, applesauce (babyfood), boost, water and gatorade if necessary. I don't know how healthy it is, but it makes an episode a bit more bearable. If you are looking for something to eat that is easier to digest, I find as far as fruit goes, a fruit cocktail with the juice drained is often way easier on my system than a piece of fresh fruit.


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

do you mean fruit that has been blended in a blender? how is that easier to digest than say, an apple?thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Cooking/canning will change how it effects your IBS much more than just mashing raw fruit into a puree.Sugar alcohols are often a problem in some fruits and you can't blend it away, but it is not heat stable and is destroyed when you make apples into applesauce or can peaches, etc.Having a blender chew your food rather than you doing it does nothing for the digestibility, but anything smoothing going in will come out in smoother than the hard peels and things that won't break down beyond how much you chew them up. Doesn't change how many nutrients you get out, just how small the undigestible by any human bits are.When you chew a food you mix it with enzymes in your mouth that start the digestive process, chewing it up mechanically doesn't add the saliva enzymes to it.


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

oh ok, thanks.so what would you recommend?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

What do you have the most problems with?Do you need a low fat diet?A low starch diet?A low residue diet (don't get along with fiber well)?A low flatus/gas diet?There isn't one all size fits all diet, you have to try and see what works with you.And many IBSers just do better with smaller portions more frequently no matter what diet they go on as it is more how they eat than what they eat.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Of course, if you are reactive to many foods--the nightshades, among a long list of problem foodtypes, were particularly troublesome for me-- it is likely that the elements that cause the D are equally widespread. In that case, since they already survive the cooking process, they will remain within the pureed product.Mark


----------

